# Nissan Juke-R Project Unloved By Nissan Executives



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's a prime example of just how disconnected corporate executives are from their own world. Reports are coming in that Nissan executives aren't too happy about the Juke-R project, a project that much of the public and the media are praising.

Apparently those suit-wearing, desk-sitting types were put-off by the idea that a group of engineers from the UK would take Nissan's flagship and shove it all into an economy, compact crossover. Guess it's unfortunate that they haven't realized how great of an engineering effort it is, and how much the general public has embraced the project even those that despise the way a Juke looks.

It's believed that the UK team behind the Juke-R's development never got approval from Nissan headquarters in Japan and was actually born in secret before all the teasers made it online. We still think it's one of the coolest things ever and we just think Nissan HQ is a tad jealous they didn't think of it first out in Japan.

More: *Nissan Juke-R Project Unloved By Nissan Executives* on Autoguide.com


----------



## thedooryder (Dec 8, 2011)

*nomenclature*

I like the concept and I like the car , I think the name was not well thought out. Names mean a lot and if you would place an "n" between the "u" and the "k" you would have a "junke-r"


----------

